
Freelancers vs. Custom Software Development Companies: Whom to Choose? - MikeFoster11
https://medium.com/globalluxsoft/freelancers-vs-custom-software-development-companies-whom-to-choose-918510b11a7e
======
collyw
Having inherited some crappy projects software development companies, I think
he overestimates the quality.

